# Calibrating 4 subs with AVR Audyssey and two outputs?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I currently have 2 PB12-NSD installed in the front of the room just inside the front L & R Mains and 2 PC12-NSD that should arrive in a few days which i will be installing in the rear L & R corners below my L& R Rear surrounds.
I figure I will keep them in like pairs on each output. 2 PB12-NSD on Left LFE and 2 PC12-NSD on Right LFE.

What is the process for calibrating them with Audyssey when there are only two outputs Left LFE and Right LFE?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this XT or XT32? We can assist you by phone during set-up. 

With XT, my preference is to level match all four subs independently, then phase one side PB/PC front/back with an SPL meter, phase the other side PB/PC front/back with an SPL meter, then run all four subs and assess the final SPL increase. 

By phasing front/back on both sides, you will address the front/rear standing wave mode to the extent possible at the LP. You might have to move the LP fore/aft slightly too - in order to optimize. 

With XT32 - it will time-align the front/rear sets of subs - and we can do a sanity check with the SPL meter afterward to make sure they are optimally phased.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Phillip... I have owned the Denon 4520 with four subs... have the Onkyo 3010 with four now... and will have the Denon X5200 this weekend with four subs. All XT32, so we can compare notes. 

With this setup you will look at the dual sub outputs (1 and 2) as front and back. As Ed stated... we can definitely get you fixed up. I sent you a PM with my direct line, so if we can talk at some point, that will be great!


----------

